# Messy Bun Pics!



## Pipp (Mar 18, 2006)

How messy are your bunnies?

I was about to post to askhownormal one (or two) of my ridiculously messybuns were, then I thought, why not say it all in pictures? 

The first two pics showroughly how I have the room (an enclosed back porch area) set up for Darry (the Lop) and Radar(the..uh... bunny).

The last time I set it up, it was roughly the same, although I had a pink kitty litter box where the cardboard box is, and I had newspaper under the bowls. A corner litter basket is tucked in to the left ofthe step stool, you can't see it in the shot.



























This is what it looked like about 12 hours after I set it up the first time.


:tantrum::growl::angryrant:censored2:bangheadssd:nono:rant:sweep:lookaround:?:hearts


sas :sigh


----------



## cheryl (Mar 18, 2006)

*laughing*sorry sas i dont mean to laugh but itis sooo funny,cause my bunnies do the same lol,i can make their areanice and tidy and then the little buggers come along and trasheverything:shock:,i used to think "whoa you bunnies did this"now itsjust "arrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhh you little creatures"lol,i must rememberto take a picture of their art work next time lol,hmmm..there prettygood for a bunny lol.

ohh the joys of being a bunny mum



*laughing as i leave*



cheryl


----------



## Tatum (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a suggestion. I got a big boxand lined the bottom with lots of newspaper, then hay on thetop. They love playing in there and most of the mess stays inthe box. 

Yours I have to say are very messy, but I just bet you they are also VERY HAPPY too!

Tatum


----------



## hummer (Mar 18, 2006)

You have to know how much fun they had tearingthat little room up while they were making theirmasterpiece.:jumpforjoy: I can imagine cleaning it and thencoming in 12 hours later and just wanting to scream!:laugh:But you gotta love'em!:inlove:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 18, 2006)

To be fair, I think the blame for this mess goesto Darry, the new lop, who blessed us with floor-to-ceiling shreddedpaper in the carrier she was kept in when she firstarrived.:disgust: Radar's always beenpretty tidy. But I think she's teaching him some very badhabits! :nono

sas


----------



## bunnee mom (Mar 18, 2006)

:shock2:LOLOL....omg....this is one of the funniest pictures I've seen in a long time (sorry Pipp). 

I will never get mad at Ellie again when she tosses her hay around outside the box :laugh:


----------



## Bun~Bun (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL!! Looks like a Tornado just flew in!! Rabbits love to shred and toss stuff.

I'm sure Bun-Bun would of done the same him self!! Hell, some times Igot to clean Bun-Bun's cage 3 times a week!! He's such a messyBun.:sweep


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 19, 2006)

I have to empty Fred's litter dish at least oncea day if not twice. That bun eats so much food and hay anddrink so much water that it's usually completely saturated in themorning, and often in the evening. Zorro is older and a bittidier, if I didn't spot clean his litter when I do Freds, his litterdish would be good for at least two days. 

*Can't wait until her bunnies stop growing so she can start limitingtheir pellet intake, and hope hope hopes that they'll stop pooping asmuch once they're grown*


----------



## naturestee (Mar 19, 2006)

*Bun~Bun wrote:*


> LOL!! Looks like a Tornado just flew in!! Rabbitslove to shred and toss stuff.
> 
> I'm sure Bun-Bun would of done the same him self!! Hell, some times Igot to clean Bun-Bun's cage 3 times a week!! He's such a messyBun.:sweep



You have no idea how good you have it! I usually have toclean Mocha and Loki's cage twice a day. He digs and throwseverything, she has a disconnect between her brain and herbutt. Ever see a bunny that goes into the litterbox thenpoops as she jumps out?

I have a good pic of the cage an hour after they were put back in- I'll post it when I get home.

You know, Loki wasn't messy until Mocha moved in either.onder:


----------



## 2bunmom (Mar 19, 2006)

OMG!!!:shock: I definitelyneeded to see that picture!!! I USED to think mybuns were messy until I saw your picture. Trixie isnot very messy. She is also a little on the lazy side andwill lay around in her cage a lot. At times she will move herlitter box around. She will shred paper if I leave some inher cage.

Trouble on the other hand is a re-arranger. He moves hislitter box around, throws his toys all over even in thelitter box!!! Sometimes I find his food dish in theretoo. Sometimes he likes to put his food dish on its side whenhe is eating. I guess pellets off the floor taste better!!!!

When they are out of their cages, they like to do construction on theircard board house. Trouble likes to pull the heating duckgrate covers out of the floor of their room. In general he isa more active and curious bun and I think that is why he is messierthan Trixie. HOWEVER,their mess is nothing likeyour bunnies mess!!!

I think Dairy is just enjoying herself in her new home. Thatplace looks like much more fun that the little cage she was inbefore. Maybe she will become a little neater as time goeson.  Thanks for sharing.Beckie


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 19, 2006)

OMG!:shock:! I was going to mention how CLEAN itwas intill I saw the last 2 pictures!! GEEZ!! I always complain becauseof lukes pooping habit!! I will never complain again (well maybe forthe next week!!) Have fun with your new babies


----------



## naturestee (Mar 19, 2006)

Loki highly approves of Darry's mess. A clean bunny is no bunny at all in his book!

Here he is, flopped in his mess only an hour after I cleaned hiscage. It gets worse than this, but this is the only picture Ihave. And you can't see Mocha's mess because the floor isblack. Poop camoflauge!


----------



## Bammoxx (Mar 19, 2006)

Lol! I didn't know bunnies could getso messy! Friday is a good little girl who keeps her cagevery clean, except when she gets mad at something and throws her food&amp; water bowls everywhere.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Bammoxx wrote:*


> Lol! I didn't know bunnies could get somessy! Friday is a good little girl who keeps her cage veryclean, except when she gets mad at something and throws her food&amp; water bowls everywhere.


Your bunnies name is Friday... How cute is that!!


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 20, 2006)

Too bad I cleaned both cages this morning...:disgust::bunnysuit


----------



## Maiko (Mar 23, 2006)

That is hillarious sorry.

Our bunny used to make a huge mess - she's got the run of the kitchen while we're not home.

I bought a cat litter tray that has a lid on top that kind of coversthe edges.It has been a god send, no longer is she able to dig anythingout no matter how hard she tries.We also stuff one end with her hay soshe can sit and eat while on the toilet.Also have attached her foodtray to the side of the cage resting on the litter tray lid so she hasto leave her mess there.

I bought her a cat tunnel instead of a cardboard box as it's a lot tidier - no more chewed cardboard to clean up every day.

Also i've given her a towel to sleep on.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 24, 2006)

Ohhh wow!! That certainly is a mess! :shock:

Wrigley can be rather messy too, but I think your two definitely got him beat!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 24, 2006)

Sass, those pictures are GREAT!! :laugh:

Here's my little pigpen.


----------



## nose_twitch (Mar 24, 2006)

Hahahah great pictures.

:great:

And I was just about to find Lissa's Iszy because idistinctly remembered it,but she beat me to it.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 24, 2006)

My guys are like the odd couple. Pauly seriouslysmells good. Not just not stinky, but good. He's just a neat littlefella'. Mella is a little dirtball. she loves rolling around in hay anddigging for hay in the littlerbox, even though there's a hay rack rightin front of her. 

It's funny how rabbit owners are so accustomed to seeing stray poops inthe house. It's no big deal to us, but i imagine other people thinkwe're crazy.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 24, 2006)

All my friends think i am crazy because I let merabbits run around and they poop here and there. Their always like Icant believe you let your rabbits out again.

Plus, nobody likes Leo because he attacked peoples feet as they came over!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 24, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> she has a disconnect between her brain and herbutt. Ever see a bunny that goes into the litterbox thenpoops as she jumps out?


Hee hee. 

My favorite is when they're in the litter box, trying to be good, buttheir butt is just over the edge and they pee on the floor.You can't really get mad at them for that. Bless theirhearts! I had to get very deep litter boxes to stop that.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 24, 2006)

Laura my rabbits do the same thing. We'll besitting there, and we hear pee hitting the floor. Sure enough we'lllook over, and there's Paul in his box like a good boy with his butthanging over the side. You're right, you can't get mad, and honestly,we usually think it's kinda' cute &amp; funny.

:bunnydance:


----------



## nose_twitch (Mar 24, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> Hee hee.
> 
> My favorite is when they're in the litter box, trying to be good, buttheir butt is just over the edge and they pee on the floor.You can't really get mad at them for that. Bless theirhearts! I had to get very deep litter boxes to stop that.


Hahahahaha, i thought only my rabbit was that dense. too funny.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 24, 2006)

At least _your_ rabbits get _into _the litterbox before going!! LOL :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 24, 2006)

It is funny. Baby used to do that all the time. I don't think she even knew!

I got a BIG cat litter box with sides as high as her shoulders! They really have to jump in there now.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 24, 2006)

I am not showing Pebbles these pictures.....:nonono:
Must not give her any ideas. :shock:

I did have to makeher litter box higherbecause she also hangs her butt over the edge topee. 







Rainbows!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 24, 2006)

It must be comfortable. I guess theywant to rest their butts on something, like we do. It's onlyfair, right? 

Maybe I should market little bunny toilets to go in the litter box!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 24, 2006)

whoa Pet Bunny. Is that for real? :shock2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 24, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> whoa Pet Bunny. Is that for real?


What's it like to be messy?......:dunno






There are stray poops when Pebbles jumps out of her litter box. 
Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## redestarr (Mar 25, 2006)

i have had Boogie for less than a day, and he is messy!!!!

mostly dookies everywhere but the litterbox, he sleeps in the litterbox and digs in it
the litter box is one of those corner litterbox, i think it is too shallow

maybe i should find something else to use as a litterbox and put his old dookies in it so he get the idea... 

i think i need to redesign the NIC cage so i can get to the litterboxeasier and so he can get up on the second level of the cage, whichmeans more cable ties*edit*need to buy more cable ties

it'll be fun :wink:

:sweep


----------



## nose_twitch (Mar 25, 2006)

Pet_Bunny, doesn't Pebbles jump out of there? My rabbit would be out in a flash.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 25, 2006)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> Pet_Bunny, doesn't Pebbles jump out of there?


Nope. She seems content to be where sheis. She might lean over the edge to take a look, 
but she never tries to get out. We always leave the top off during the day. 
Besides she is afraid of heights, she won't even jump off our bed onto the floor. 






Rainbows!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 27, 2006)

*Oh man! I thought Bo was bad! He's not nearly as bad as this!!! :laugh: *



*Pipp*


----------



## Lassie (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi,how are u doing? My bunny is not messy at all.



I like your pictures.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 6, 2006)

i have a destructive bunny! 

heres her first mess this wk....she decided it would bereallyfunto chew a hole in the bag of pellets andthen drag it around to emptyit....





heres her mess the next day....shredded cardboard and hay everywhere.:shock:..


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 6, 2006)

OMG!! LOOK AT THAT MESS!!:colors:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 8, 2006)

well...i guess she just likes making amess....heres her masterpiece from the next day... its not as big asthe other two...thats because i took away all the paper andcardboard (but left two empty toilet paper rolls) and just left hertoys in there...thinking she wouldnt make a mess....and guess what..itdidnt work....she tore the floor up on her new shelf:foreheadsmack:












*how can one little bunny be so destructive????*


----------



## nose_twitch (Apr 8, 2006)

Here's the balcony (aka JJ's room).


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 8, 2006)

nose_twitch doesnt your bun eat that littlezipperpet carrier? im afraid peapoo would chew hers if i leftit in her cage:shock:


----------



## nose_twitch (Apr 8, 2006)

Hmmm...so far no.onder:He does chew just about everything else, though.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 8, 2006)

wow..peapoo's would probably be destroyed..lol


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 8, 2006)

My rabbits just ignore it but the dogs areanother story. Riley thought it was a dog house and got into it. Thenate the inside of it!!:X


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 8, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> My rabbits just ignore it but the dogs are another story.Riley thought it was a dog house and got into it. Then ate the insideof it!!:X


lol:rofl:..if my dogs would fit into it theywould probablydo the same thing


----------



## Pipp (May 8, 2006)

Here's the latest from the homewreckers...:growl:I forgot about them in the spare bedroom for all of anhour. The bed had just been delivered by aneighbour who was moving, and was leaning up against thewall. 

I had half-cleaned it up before I remembered to take a pic. 

But hey, as long as they're having fun! hwell

sas :heartsand the slobs :toastingbuns


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 10, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> wow..peapoo's would probably be destroyed..lol


well,peapoo's little bunny carrier is chewed up on the inside now...peteyfound it


----------



## edwinf8936 (May 10, 2006)

:great::sweep:roflmao:


----------



## maherwoman (May 11, 2006)

Wow...I've always been so embarassed when peoplecome over and see the state of Maisie's cage...LOL!! I shouldtake pictures instead!! Every morning I wake to a newmess! If it's not spread-out-all-over-the-cage hay, it'sdestroyed mats, and when I replace them temporarily with cardboard,it's cardboard shreddies EVERYWHERE!! She's even got a ringof pushed-out hay around the OUTSIDE of her cage!!

And Flower's not much better...I decided to stop cleaning up after thehay that falls out of her temporary cage...it just seems to constantlymultiply. Yes, I could sit there with a dustpan andhandbroom...but that's literally what I would have to do to keep iteven semi-clean!! Seems Flower is already taking notes fromMaisie!! And I have her temp cage set up so they can't seeone another!! She must SMELL the mess...that's what itis!! 

As far as poo...well, I decided when I brought Maisie home that Ididn't mind that being outside her litterbox...much easier to cleanthan her pee, that's what I say!! As long as she PEES in herbox, I'm happy!! 

Looking at your guys' pictures...I don't feel so bad about (and such aninsatiable need to clean) Maisie's cage and the constant messy stateit's in!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 11, 2006)

petey makes such a mess with his hay! sometimesit gets almost to the other end of the room!!:shock:..i dont know howhe does it! he must just fling it everywhere is all i canfigure:foreheadsmack:



i think the bunnies just like for us to come in there to take picturesof their "artwork"..lol...we all go and take pictures of the messbefore we clean it up so we can post it on here:disgust:...lol


----------



## maherwoman (May 11, 2006)

Lol...next time I'll be sure to take apicture...I think it would be impressive. LOL!! Funny Bunnies!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 11, 2006)

the bunnies made a mess..quick go grab the camera!!! lol


----------



## maherwoman (May 11, 2006)

I know...it's funny to now be LOOKING FORWARD toher messes!! LOL...GRAB THE CAMERA!!!NO!! DON'T clean it!!!


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 1, 2006)

I have one very messy bunny this morning!:growl: He's un-litter trained himself overnight and dragged hay aroundhis hutch and poo'd and pee'd everywhere as well as knock his pelletsaround and chuck them in his water dish and outside of the cage. Thanksgoodness for the rubber matting in there and that he hasn't got hiscage on carpet. He didn't like his temporary food dishes while theothers are being washed I guess.

That old book is for him to shred, not to read by the way :laugh:


----------



## Kathy (Sep 1, 2006)

And I thought my bunny was messy! I'm nevergoing to sigh when I look into his cage and see the "mess" he's madeanymore, LOL. I thought he was messy when I found scattered hay in hislitterbox.. oh boy, I'm looking at those pics and I don't know what tosay! :shock:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 1, 2006)

*Kathy wrote: *


> And I thought my bunny was messy!


Your bunny is so cute, How Could It Ever Be Messy.

Rainbows!


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 1, 2006)

Mine is messy in rebellion as he went fromhaving an entire bedroom in the house all to himself to being put inthat cage. The cage is really for outdoors for him to go into duringthe wamer weather as we have no air con so I am trying to get him usedto it. He's too messy for indoors really :shock:. Not to mention hesprays and stinks to high heaven as he isn't old enough to get desexedyet.

And believe me I was horrified at the mess! I nearly screamed :scared:

He's outdoors now anyway, I just finished moving the cage. He's got an area to run in outside of it too so I hope he's happy.


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hehe...it's funny to see all these messy,destructive bunnies! Well, except when you have to clean up themess. One day, Drizzle was playing with an old yellow pagesbook. Well...you get the idea from this pic:





He looks so innocent, doesn't he? :rollseyes:I was findingpieces of that book all over the house for a week. :disgust:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 2, 2006)

*Zoey*'s hutch just after cleaning it...





*Zoey*'s hutch half an hour later:





*Mocha*'s hutch 24 hours later...





And* Spice*'s immaculate hutch after shot...


----------



## cheryl (Sep 2, 2006)

Hehe look at Zoey's face,lol what an expression! i love it

it looks like she's says oi! you miss what the heck do you think your doing!! lol






i just love that expression lol



cheryl


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 2, 2006)

I took this picture a few months ago, I'd put acardboard box in Ruby and Millie's hutch for them to play with, andthis is what it was like just a few days later!:shock:They'dcompletely chewed the sides away, I had to hold it up for the photo!Bad bunnies.:disgust:


----------



## sugarbooger (Sep 6, 2006)

my bunnys pretty messy bat not that bad


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 6, 2006)

This is the only mess my bunnies get in!


----------

